# Hedgehog food and Mealies-- A good pair?



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay,

I was going to my local pet store to check out this hedgehog formula. It is called Sunseed Sunscription Hedgehog Formula, which contains 37% protein. As we were reading the label, a store clerk came over and informed us that she has been working with African pygmy hedgehogs at my local zoo(There to probably get out of owners' hair, I guess)and she recommends that we mix it with mealworms, or fluffy, messy finch food, :roll: for extra protein. We decided to put 3-4 mealworms in there a day, considering they are insectivores. But no mealies over 4 times a week! Although she also said the hedgehog food is okay alone.

She also stated that it is not good to put cat food on the menu, because she has seen some owners bring in MORBIDLY OBESE hedgehogs who were on cat food. Poor things.  They were morbidly obese because since cats rely on a mostly fat diet, and since hedgies are insectivores and rely on mostly a protein diet, hedgehogs tend to, well, get fat, off of a fat diet. So, IMO, cat food is not really for hedgehogs. Or is it? I've heard that Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul is good for hedgehogs, too, which my hedgehog was previously on. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## sunshinequill (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't use the Sunseed....not good.

Use a LOW FAT, high quality cat food. The reason hedgehogs on cat food get so obese is because owners do not use the right cat foods. If you check the list of foods posted by Reaper, you'll see many many great, healthy cat food choices for your hedgehog. You want one that has real meat protien as it's number one ingredient, whose fat is very low....less than 10 percent, and whose protien is around 30. Check out the list for a really good choice of foods.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

What is the deal with Sunseed? I tried feeding it as part of a mix in combination with a performatrin cat food (on Reaper's list), but the Sunseed resulted in horrible black, tarry poops, and LOTS of it. Yet in terms of ingredients, it looks pretty decent.
I wondered if it was too high in fiber? I think it's like 12% fiber-- is that what makes it unsuitable? What percent fiber should a hedgie diet be?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure why it does that but I know that its not a good food to feed because it lacks enough nutrition. I think with the ppl bringing in obese hedgehogs a lot of it is probably not feeding the right cat food and its hard to tell how many provide a suitable wheel or other adequate exercise for them. The foods off of Reapers list are great  Im not sure if the fiber is an issue with the other stuff because I know that some ppl add fiber because some cat foods lack it, I think its just that there is so many fillers in it.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I would stick with a high quality cat food. I believe that the recommended diet is around 30% protein and 10-15% fat depending on your hedgehog's weight needs (runners need more, more sedentary ones need less). Check Reaper's list.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quilliam Is My Buddy said:


> Okay,
> She also stated that it is not good to put cat food on the menu, because she has seen some owners bring in MORBIDLY OBESE hedgehogs who were on cat food. Poor things.  They were morbidly obese because since cats rely on a mostly fat diet, and since hedgies are insectivores and rely on mostly a protein diet,


I don't think it's true that cats rely on a fat diet. Cats have real issues with obesity unless they are on a high protein low fat diet just like hedgehogs. Most commercial cat food has too much carbs, vegetables and other things that turn into sugars and add fat. Cats like hedgehogs cannot metabolize most carbs very well and so get fat off the diet. The best example I can think of is if someone ate only white bread. Very little nutritional value and even though it technically has no sugar and little fat as soon as it is digested it turns into sugar and fat.

Biologically appropriate high quality cat food has less fat and no fillers so does not cause the animal to gain weight. Plus almost all cat food has a low fat or senior variety which is lower in fat. These varieties are more appropriate for hedgehogs.


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, you tell me.

What is the best combination of cat food you can feed a hedgehog?
Oh, and BTW, Should I just keep feeding him Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light,
or use a combination of other cat foods?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Most people here use a combination because a hedgehog's nutritional needs are not fully known so variety helps ensure they get everything they need. Chicken Soup is a good food the others you use will depend on what is available in your area and if your hedgehog is on the heavier side or the lighter side. (heavier = lowest fat foods, lighter/runner = slightly higher fat foods). It will also depend on what your hedgehogs likes and will eat. 

Don't change anything unless your hedgehog has been eating Chicken soup for a few weeks or more so that you won't cause any tummy upsets with lots of new food changes.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The Chicken Soup Lite Cat Food is a good one that I would like to add in the future Like said before don't make any new switches unless its been a few weeks just to avoid stomach upsets but I can vouch for Wellness if you are looking for a second one. I just started to incorporate Wellness Indoor Health, it has 30% Protein 12%Fat and chicken is the main ingredient. It's working out great for mine so far so I can personnally recommend it, but I have heard some say theirs don't want to eat it though. When transition is through I'd really like to look at the Chicken Soup one you are using or maybe some with different main ingredients like lamb or duck. 

The mix can be a stressful thing cause we are always trying to find the best one


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

So I can use only Chicken Soup Lite, and I can also use Wellness mixed with Chicken Soup Lite?
I want to make sure I have a good food for a long time, because I can't be throwing money around all of the time. :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are just a few and the ones I can recommend because Im incoporating Wellness in right now and am thinking of doing Chicken Soup Light in the future. Theres a whole list of possibilities that are great on Reapers List. I've also heard a lot of people buy theres at Petco because you are able to return the unused portions if your pet doesn't like it. Also there are a lot of places that will let you get samples to try out


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Quilliam Is My Buddy said:


> I can't be throwing money around all of the time. :?


I hope you are prepared to throw money around... food heating, accessories, vet visits... Not exactly cheap.


----------



## Quilliam Is My Buddy (Jun 16, 2009)

^

Well, I don't mean to be like that its just that I don't want to waste money on the wrong food.


----------

